# What Plant Is This?



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm sure I had to have planted it but that was this past fall and don't remember what it is. It's really pretty and the picture does it no justice. My camera isn't playing nice right now and I can't get a better picture.

By the way, the two spikes with white flowers to the right of center are ramps (for non northern people, a *very* strong onion type plant) that I dug up from my Granny's property in West Virginia and stuck in the planter last August. I hope they multiply.

Here's a picture of the plant I can't identify, it's in bloom.
http://home.ripway.com/2004-1/54682/P2.jpg


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like skullcap http://herbalremedies.com/skullcap.html
It's some member of the mint family for sure.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

bonnie lass- i have that saying on a bumper sticker.

is the stem square? that's the best way to identify a mint. i'm going to take a wild guess and say heal-all?

btw- ramps like a shady, moist environment, just like where they come from. now, the may well like sun too, just never saw them there. dj'ever eat one? your family can still tell it two weeks later. LOL!!


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

Could it be Jerusalem sage?

Marvella - that saying really suits me as I've been known to dig up weeds and take them home


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

sure looks a lot like henbit, or something similar.

http://www.anps.org/images/henbit.jpg


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

It does look like henbit or according to a book I have "Edible and Useful Plants of Texas and the Southwest" it is edible. The book says it is a tasty addition to soups and salads. I haven't tried it yet but plan to this spring. It is interesting finding out so many "weeds" are edible.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I don't care much for it, but my chickens really love it.


----------



## Turalura (Nov 4, 2004)

Could it be Catmint?
http://botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/c/catmin36.html


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

My vote is henbit too. It has decided to plague our neighborhood for the last few years. Broadleaf weed killer is is supposed to eradicate it but I haven't had any luck. Hot weather and mowing regularly is about the only thingthat kills it out around here.


----------



## shorty'smom (Feb 17, 2005)

I am almost certain that this plant is Lamiunm amplexicaule, otherwise known as Henbit.


----------

